# salt to water ratio



## GangORedz (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey, I just wanted to make sure that salt to gallon ratio here. I have a 75 gal. How much salt should be put in per like 5 gallons or 10 gallons, in teaspoons or tblspoons.?

thanks


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Depends on why you're putting in salt...is it for a SW tank or is it for therapeutic usage on FW fishes...or is it for a BW tank? I'm guessing it's the second of the three as this is in P discussion, but we do have to know why you are specifically adding salt...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I belive it is a tsp. per gallon of water. But this may be the measurements for a strong dose for curing ick, etc.

So you may want to use a little less if you are just adding it to aid in the healing of fins and or bite wounds.


----------



## GangORedz (Sep 13, 2006)

its a freshwater tank... and i currently have an ick problem... i used cure ick... so im looking for a healing dose....

but i like to keep salt in all the time, cuz it prevents a lot of things from happening... so what would be a good permanent salt level is what im asking


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

GangORedz said:


> its a freshwater tank... and i currently have an ick problem... i used cure ick... so im looking for a healing dose....
> 
> but i like to keep salt in all the time, cuz it prevents a lot of things from happening... so what would be a good permanent salt level is what im asking


Freshwater fish should stay that way. No need to have a constant measure of salt. Using salt to treat ich should be administered this way. Do as large a water change you can do without affecting the pH level much. raise the temp to about 86 degrees slowly. A salinity level of 0.3% over 3 days and left in the tank for 2 weeks. To reach a salinity level of such you will need to predissolve one teaspoon per gallon of water per day for 3 days and then leave it alone for 2 weeks. After 2 weeks is up your ich problem will be gone and you can now bring the temp down slowly to more comfortable levels and remove the salt via water changes.


----------

